# الاعتداد بالنفس



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل يجوز استخدام (الاعتداد بالنفس) بمعنى (الاعتماد على النفس)؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## I.K.S.

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم, ولكن في سياق وحالة من المغالاة والتطرف والزهو بالنفس


----------



## barkoosh

اعتدّ بنفسه لها معنى سلبي، بعكس معنى "اعتمد على نفسه". فأنت تنتقد من يعتدّ بنفسه وتمدح من يعتمد على نفسه


----------



## HACHEM HUMAID

بالتأكيد لا ، فلا علاقة تُذْكر بين الجملتين 
  الاعتداد بالنفس هو احترام الذات وتقديرها أي ثقة الشخص بنفسه وهي خطوة لا غنى عنها من أجل تحقيق النجاح ولا علاقة بين الاعتداد بالنفس وبين الغرور فالغرور صفة سلبية أما الاعتداد فهي إيجابية 
أما الاعتماد على النفس فهي القيام بالأمور عامةً بدون مساعدة الآخرين فيمكنك أن تعتمد على نفسك في قضاء حاجتك سواءً كنت مُعْتَدّاً بها أو لا


----------



## barkoosh

يبدو أن للتعبير معنيين، أحدهما إيجابي والآخر سلبي. بعض المعاجم يورد المعنيين، وبعضها الآخر يورد واحدا منهما. وقد لاحظت استعمال التعبير بالمعنيين على الإنترنت وإن غلب على الاستعمالات المعنى السلبي. في كل الأحوال يبقى الأمر مرتبطا بالسياق


----------

